# Reinstall Windows on HP Elitepad



## iTouch1989 (Mar 7, 2017)

Not sure if this goes in here or elsewhere?

I have a hp Elitepad with Windows 8.1 installed. Every time I login to Windows it automatically shuts down.

To reinstall Windows is it the same version that would be on the PC or is there a tablet version?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

find the model number of the tablet go to the hp website and download and missing drivers.

https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers

make sure your have the correct windows software 64bit windows 8 pro

after entering your model number is should tell you what version of windows is running on the tablet.


----------



## iTouch1989 (Mar 7, 2017)

Managed to reinstall windows.
I've done a fresh installation of Windows 8.1 done the windows updates and installed the HP drivers for it.

When windows loads and shows the tiles it's fine. When I press to go on the desktop, settings or any other tile it shuts down the tablet.

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it a controlled shutdown or a hard shutdown where it just turns off?


----------



## Geeky_Boy (May 23, 2017)

iTouch1989 said:


> Not sure if this goes in here or elsewhere?
> 
> I have a hp Elitepad with Windows 8.1 installed. Every time I login to Windows it automatically shuts down.
> 
> To reinstall Windows is it the same version that would be on the PC or is there a tablet version?



I guess its better to try to repair it first by making a bootable drive.


----------

